# Porter Cable reputation



## slownsteady (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm shopping for a table saw in the Homeowner/DIY price range, and I found a Porter Cable saw that fits most of my needs for about $300. It's a PCB222TS. I found a bunch of reviews on the PCB220 model, but not much on the 222 model. They seem very similar and are priced the same.

*So, anyone have any experience with this?
*Does Porter Cable still have a good reputation in general? I heard they were bought by DeWalt.

I still haven't tossed my Craftsman, I still have the option of repairing it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2015)

I have two sets of Porter Cable 18v cordless that I bought for my work trucks back in 2009, so far after years of abuse the only thing that has gone out is one of the batteries. Everything else still works like new. I use the drill for whipping concrete all the time and it still works. Most torque I have felt in a cordless. Heavy as all hell but I believe a great brand.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2015)

I have two of their routers, 25 Years I have changed a few bearings and brushes.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2015)

I also have a sawzall that my mom bought back in the early 90's that still works fine.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 13, 2015)

I found this about the difference between the two saws on Lumberjocks.org:



> In my quest to find an acceptable benchtop table saw that I can use for my outdoor shop, I seem to be scouring the big box stores for updates very frequently. Today, I saw that Lowes is listing the Porter Cable PCB222TS as the replacement for the older PCB220TS. Reviews of the PCB220TS tend to be very positive on LumberJocks, but I think the filtering lense for those reviews provide a lot of forgiveness for the saw.
> 
> Based on the manual, the new PCB222TS seems to be largely unchanged, sporting a smaller aluminum table and questionable fence. However the big change(s) appears to be:
> The throat opening been revised so that there is clearance on both sides of the saw blade (to make ZCI?)
> Rip capacity expanded to 30&#8221;



 The rest of the posts there were also very positive. So based on this, and the good remarks on quality here, the 222 moves to the top of my list.  Thanks guys.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 13, 2015)

I hear they are great tools. I don&#8217;t own any. 

I would have bought something from them I think until I watched the TV ad they showed over and over where the woman was using her man&#8217;s tools to destroy his classic car. Seems he was unfaithful or something and she was getting even. The marketing was cleaver but turned me off. Now if she was shooting nails into him and not the car maybe I would have liked the ad better.


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the newer PC tools are inferior to the old. I have several routers that just keep going and going. I also like the new PC cordless drills.
As for TS I would try to find a used Delta Contractors saw. Take someone with you who knows how to look one over.


----------



## Thomas529 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thomas529 said:


> I think the newer PC tools are inferior to the old. I have several routers that just keep going and going. I also like the new PC cordless drills.
> As for TS I would try to find a used Delta Contractors saw. Take someone with you who knows how to look one over.



Agree. Used cont saw go for about 100 to $200 in good shape and will run forever. Sad as it is widows selling all their late husbands tools are the best sales if they dint put too much sentimental value on it.
Good luck.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 30, 2018)

Well it is good to see that you agree with yourself, especially after two years!


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 31, 2018)

slownsteady said:


> Well it is good to see that you agree with yourself, especially after two years!


That's funny, I've had posts here and other places that pop up from the depths of the interwebs and reading through I say to myself that's not a bad answer.  Only to look at the author and it's me.


----------



## Thomas529 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thomas529 said:


> Agree. Used cont saw go for about 100 to $200 in good shape and will run forever. Sad as it is widows selling all their late husbands tools are the best sales if they dint put too much sentimental value on it.
> Good luck.



 At least I’m consistent. Shows how much I’m on here.


----------

